

Ian M. Ross, a President at Bell Labs, Dies at 85 - rainmaker23
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/17/business/ian-ross-who-led-bell-labs-dies-at-85.html

======
ColinWright
Dup: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5388382>

